

Android ICS source code pushing now - canistr
http://groups.google.com/group/android-building/msg/c0e01b4619a1455a?pli=1

======
cdibona
Please don't sync yet, it's currently in a mixed state. The 'repo for-all git
push' is still running and will take some time to complete, so if you sync now
you'll get some parts with Gingerbread and some parts with ICS.

~~~
anigbrowl
Thanks for all the work you've been doing to bring this to us.

~~~
cdibona
I'll pass it on to JBQ and Shawn among the people who did the actual work :-)

------
jevinskie
Also interesting is that it has the Honeycomb source too. I wonder if it is as
ugly as some have claimed it to be.

~~~
nobody31415926
No it's really clean.

load_bin("prop_screen_driver.bin"); load_bin("prop_touch_driver.bin");
load_bin("prop_3g_driver.bin"); fpga_main_loop();

------
marcamillion
Would love to see this on Github.

~~~
rryan
You probably don't. The AOSP is hundreds of individual git repositories.
android.kernel.org and the "repo" tool are the only sane way to deal with
them.

~~~
marcamillion
Or at least an easy way to browse through the source on the web - rather than
having to dload it and have some special tools to allow me to read it.

I probably won't be doing anything with it, but very interested to see what it
looks like.

~~~
ajross
Special tools in the sense of "shell prompt" and "text editor" you mean? I
don't disagree that being able to browse a big source tree on the web is a
good thing, and useful in many circumstances. But I continue to be depressed
at the level of fear that command line tools elicit in modern developers.

~~~
andrewflnr
I'm guessing he's referring to the "repo" tool mentioned above.

~~~
ajross
You actually don't need repo to check out individual trees; git works fine.
And repo is really easy, there are "paste this in" commands on the AOSP site,
after which you never need to look at it again if you don't want to (just git
pull individual trees).

